# Question...



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Where can I see my own posts and threads in my user CP? :scratchhead: I'm probably looking right at it...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

click your own name in this thread and one of the options will be to find more posts


----------

